# That's why you always check the calendar



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

The wife calls me the other day and asks if I want to sponsor a hole for the Dalmation rescue golf tournament, it's going to be at a course I have wanted to play for a few years so I agree. Stupid move not looking at the calendar, tournament is on the Sunday of opening week of bow season. :headknock.

Always check the calendar, always.....


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Soo...uh, hey there's an opening at your deer lease right?

I keed. I keed.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Well the date for the opener is kinda whack this year...


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> Well the date for the opener is kinda whack this year...


 I hope the opening date on my lease is a whack!!! LOL
Will stick a pig if nothing else...


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

According to a verbal from TPWD, opening bow day is usually always the closest Saturday to September 30th and has been ever since I can remember. If the 30th is a Tuesday or Wednesday, I guess it could go either way, but would probably be the next Saturday.

Can't you just sponsor the hole prize in absentia? Weather.com shows to be mid 60's at night at my place opening week and I am looking forward to some cooler weather.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Bassman5119 said:


> According to a verbal from TPWD, opening bow day is usually always the closest Saturday to September 30th and has been ever since I can remember. If the 30th is a Tuesday or Wednesday, I guess it could go either way, but would probably be the next Saturday.
> 
> Can't you just sponsor the hole prize in absentia? Weather.com shows to be mid 60's at night at my place opening week and I am looking forward to some cooler weather.


In theory I could but my wife wants to become more involved in the rescue group. It could be considered rude to sponsor the hole and then not show up according to my wife, not sure how that would matter but she is convinced and I am not going to change her mind, so I miss opening weekend but take the following Monday off for a three day trip with my daughter. A win win I guess.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

So miss the opening. The deer will be there the next weekend. It is always better to hunt when it gets a little cooler anyway.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

TxBrewer said:


> A win win I guess.


Yep, gotta keep mama happy. If she's not happy, no one is happy. And like was said, most of them will be there the second week. Good luck and green to you for the sponsorship.


----------

